# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Eleamor, gestionnaire de royaumes depuis 2014

## Chaton Brutal

wsxPre-Alpha_2 -> Combats ajoutés !Téléchargement: http://www.eleamor.com/
Pre-Alpha_3 -> Dans quelques jours, elle apportera énormément de contenu (et surtout un tutoriel)

Petite vidéo d'un combat IA versus IA de la pré-Alpha 3
(lien si la vidéo ne fonctionne pas : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBuWjS5JTew)


*Message initial:*

Hello à tous !

Je viens à vous avec mon petit jeu sous le bras, enfin "notre" petit jeu puisqu'on est deux développeurs dessus (enfin je crois qu'on est deux, n'est-ce pas JR ?  ::trollface:: )

Ce jeu est un *DF-Like*, (WTF ENCORE ?!), hé ouais, c'est à la mode et entre nous c'est aussi le plus sympa à développer  ::): 



Bon, pour simplifier, l'idée c'est juste de faire un DF avec des graphismes en isométrique et des combats tactiques à la *FF Tactics*, *Disgaea* ou encore *Wakfu/Dofus*.
L'univers de jeu ainsi que le moteur graphique se prête tout particulièrement à ce genre de combats je trouve.



On bosse dessus depuis deux mois maintenant, enfin à temps très partiel, ce n'est pas notre activité principale malheureusement.


Bon, peu importe, l'idée de ce topic est évidemment d'en faire la "promo" auprès du public ciblé, c'est-à-dire les gros geek velus de CPC, et de voir avec eux si un tel jeu pourrais avoir de l'avenir (comment se différencier de la concurrence . . . etc)

PS: non ce jeu n'a aucun rapport avec *Gnomoria*, enfin si dans le fond, mais on espère atteindre la profondeur d'un DF, et surtout des combats sympathiques à jouer !


Evidemment, qui dit jeu indépendant, dit graphismes dégueulasses, malheureusement ce jeu n'échappe pas à la règle, mais au moins on arrive à être constant dans notre niveau de mocheté graphique.
Ce que j'entend par la, c'est qu'au moins le level design est constant à defaut d'être beau  ::trollface:: 


Parce qu'une image reste le meilleur des exemples:




Ce qu'on voit sur l'image, deux maisons + un camp de bûcheron + un champs de blé + une tour de guet
Evidemment c'est loin d'être fini, pour la tour de guet notamment il faudrait rajouter une échelle et un personnage en haut, mais l'idée est là.

Bon, venons au principal:

But du jeu:

-Le joueur début dans une région isolé d'un royaume, et à pour mission d'y fonder une châtellerie.
-Il commence avec 6 Péons, et il peut leurs assigner le métier de base qu'il souhaite.
-Par exemple, au départ il vaut mieux assigner deux péons en bucheron, un en fermier et un en soldat.
-Chaque métier effectue ses propres tâches, le bucheron coupe les arbres et produit du bois brut, puis des planches, le fermier produit du blé . . . etc
-Le principe principal du jeu sera basé sur des *chaines de productions complexes*
-Des nouveau immigrés arriverons, il faudra produire plus, s'étendre, gérer les tensions dans son peuples, etc ...
-Chaque personnages in-game *mène sa propre vie*, gère son porte-feuille, à son propre caractère, travaille s'il le décide . . . etc
-*Génération procédurale* du terrain. Ce que vous voyez sur le screen est un biome plaine de 50 tiles par 50, la map sera décomposée des centaines de biomes de ce types, avec une certaine cohérence afin de générer un terrain réaliste. (Par exemple, biome de prairie puis biome de plaine puis biome de desert pour faire un dégradé réaliste)
-Génération procédurale des autre *villes/capitales/camps* . . . etc, le jeu possédera un nombre incalculable de villes et de pnj.
-Créatures imaginaires hostiles ou non (Gobelins, nains, dragons, balrogs ...)
-*Combats tactiques* avec aspect RPG, chaque personnages du combat possédera des statistiques, des équipements . . . etc
-Gestion des défenses, tour de guet, palissades, mur de pierre balistes . . . etc pour donner d'énormes avantages lors des combats.
-*ONLINE* ou non, le joueur décide, en gros on fonctionne sur un serveur, sauf que si le joueur décide de jouer en solo il sera seul sur son serveur. (et ceci dès le première version jouable)
-*Gestion de la politique*, lois, doctrines ...
-*Gestion commerciale* avancée, loi de l'offre et de la demande, certain pnj pourrons spéculer . . . etc. L'argent sera le nerf de la guerre dans ce jeu.
-*Exploration*, terrestre et souterraine, découvrez les terribles galeries maintenant habités par les engeances mouhahahahah . . . heu . . . hum


Et plein d'autres choses ! (surement)

Mais le point le plus important selon moi, c'est d'*insuffler la vie dans le jeu*, qu'il y ai des pnj partout, de l'action, du commerce des pnj qui se baladent, des marchands qui voyagent . . . etc, c'est vraiment le point le plus important !

(Qui n'a jamais été désespéré de ne voir personne dans gnomoria ou même d'être seul dans minecraft ?)




Ce qui est fait pour le moment:
-Génération des biomes
-*Bucherons* (qui produisent du bois et des planches)
-*Fermiers* (blé, maïs, tomate et choux)
-*Maçons* (construisent les maisons, ce qui prend du temps)
-*Péons* (font toutes les tâche "auxiliaires", comme le transport des tables et des chaise dans les maisons fraîchement construites par exemple)
-Gestion du stock de *ressources* (on commence avec 50 planches et 50 pains, quelques épées et un arc)
-*Pathfinding* (sans déconner c'était super ***** à faire, pour les initié on utilise l'algorithme A*)



Ce qu'il reste à faire avant la première version jouable: (on l’appellera sans doute alpha, c'est à la mode)

-Gestion Client/Serveur + tchat (j'ai déjà fait ça donc ça ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes)
-Boulanger (Parce que manger du blé comme ça, ça doit pas être très bon)
-Chasseur (parce que la viande c'est délicieux)
-Mineur (On à la cabane du tailleur de pierre, mais pas le tailleur ni le mineur qui vont avec, c'est le comble)
-Tailleur de pierre
-Dessin des personnages (faut les faire de dos etc, et aussi actuellement ils sont toujours dessinés au premier plan, faut corriger ça)
-Marchand qui vient régulièrement commercer avec le campement (vu qu'il n'y à pas d'autres villes pour le moment ...)
-Combat de base (épée et arc, pas encore de magie and co')
-Raids gobelins/orcs ...


Même si la liste est longue, en deux mois on à réalisé énormément, (dont le moteur de jeu etc ...), c'est pourquoi j'estime qu'on arrivera à cette version avant la fin de la très hivernale, début janvier en gros, d'ici deux semaines.


Ah, et j'oubliais le plus important, ce qu'il manque aussi, comme tous les jeux comme le notre, ce sont des joueurs ayants envie de le tester, avec critiques constructives et tout ce qui s'ensuit  ::): 



Voili voilou, n'hésitez pas à me confier vos retours quant à nos idées, et évidemment, si vous avez des idées ou des suggestions n'hésitez surtout pas.
Et aussi, si vous vous ennuyez au point d'avoir 5 minutes à perdre, je peux vous filer la version actuelle par mp  ::): 




Et bien sûr, merci d'avoir lu ce pavé, même si je doute qu'un jour quelqu'un aura le courage de le lire en entier (c'est pour ça que j'ai mis les points les plus importants en gras  ::P: )




PS: J'aimerais pouvoir vous dire que je poste à cette heure-ci car je vis au canada, mais non, je suis juste un gros geek velu en vacances  ::trollface::

----------


## bilbo10

Yop

J'ai lu le pavay en entier o/

Ça m'a l'air vraiment ambitieux ce projet, hâte de voir jusqu'où ça va aller ^^

Pour ma part, je suis prêt à faire le testeur si vous voulez, pour le moment j'ai largement le temps d'aider des collègues développeurs ^^

----------


## Molina

> mais en fait le jeu te viole


Classe...

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> Classe...


J'ai dû regarder un peu trop de south park avant de poster le sujet, je ne trouve pas ça trop choquant de mon coté, ça l'est ?




> Yop
> 
> J'ai lu le pavay en entier o/
> 
> Ça m'a l'air vraiment ambitieux ce projet, hâte de voir jusqu'où ça va aller ^^
> 
> Pour ma part, je suis prêt à faire le testeur si vous voulez, pour le moment j'ai largement le temps d'aider des collègues développeurs ^^



Grâce à moi tu as donc pu combler 10 minutes de ton temps précieux cette après-midi  :Cigare: 
T'as déjà joué à ce genre de jeux ? (DF and co' ?)
Faut aussi qu'on ai un œil objectif nous plaçant par rapport "a la concurrence" (moui un bien grand mot je sais)

----------


## bilbo10

Je joue énormément aux jeux de stratégie, de simulation etc (4X, tour par tour, temps réel, etc)
Après je connais DF que de nom, j'y ai jamais vraiment joué.

Sinon j'ai déjà pas mal été alpha et beta testeur, pour des petit projet ou des gros gros jeux  :;):

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Cool on aime le même genre de jeux donc peut être que t'appréciera celui que l'on est en train de faire  ::): 

Enfin même si pour l'instant c'est plus une interface avec des icônes qui bougent plutôt qu'un jeu à part entière.
Du coup je te dirais quand on aura fini la version alpha, mais c'est pas avant la semaine prochaine, en plus la on est ralenti par les vacances (en gros je préfère glander que coder  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Karantoer

C'est pas mal du tout comme base, j'aime bien. 

Le terrain est fait, les personnages et leurs actions, les menus, la sélection... Manque que la gestion des combats et la gestion multijoueurs après, y-a toute la base d'un jeu la suite c'est juste engranger des copient des codes actuels pour le contrôle des mobs et ennemis en tout genre. De nouveaux buildings et personnages....brefs c'est juste compléter tout le temps avec des nouveautés faites sur les bases déjà faites. 

Ca donne envie de faire le test alpha, y a pas mal de potentiel dans ce que l'on voit. Mais aussi encore un gros boulot alors courage  :B): .

----------


## Chaton Brutal

La gestion des combats et du multijoueur c'est quand même un gros morceau hein  ::ninja:: 

Si tu sais pas quoi faire rejoin nous pour l'alpha on va s'amuser comme des fous il va y avoir un tchat et tout c'est la foliiie \o

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai dû regarder un peu trop de south park avant de poster le sujet, je ne trouve pas ça trop choquant de mon coté, ça l'est ?


On est sur CanardPC, il en faut plus pour choquer. Par contre je m'attendais a un autre genre de jeu en lisant le titre du topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Chaton Brutal

L'ancien titre ou l'actuel ?

Parce que je sais plus quoi mettre comme titre moi du coup boudidju  :Emo:

----------


## bilbo10

> Cool on aime le même genre de jeux donc peut être que t'appréciera celui que l'on est en train de faire 
> 
> Enfin même si pour l'instant c'est plus une interface avec des icônes qui bougent plutôt qu'un jeu à part entière.
> Du coup je te dirais quand on aura fini la version alpha, mais c'est pas avant la semaine prochaine, en plus la on est ralenti par les vacances (en gros je préfère glander que coder )


Je me proposerais pas en tant que testeur si le jeu avait une chance de pas me plaire :D
Puis vu ce qui est prévu, le jeu s'annonce vraiment être énorme, donc j'attends déjà les alpha test avec impatience ^^

----------


## Karantoer

Personnellement tu peux me compter dans les alpha testeur ça sera un plaisir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Personnellement tu peut me conter dans les alpha testeur ça sera un plaisir.


"Oyez oyez, braves gens, la grande hystoire du sieur Karantoer et de ses teysts d'Eleamor"

----------


## Rezate

Hello à tous!

Je suis le deuxième développeur. Et je suis heureux de voir toutes les bonnes réactions sur notre début de programme. Personnellement, je n'ai pas eu beaucoups de temps, ces dernières semaines à cause d'examens. Mais à partir du 26 je recommence à coder à fond avec Chaton Brutal donc ça devrait bien avancer dans les prochaines semaines.

----------


## Darkath

> L'ancien titre ou l'actuel ?
> 
> Parce que je sais plus quoi mettre comme titre moi du coup boudidju


L'ancien  ::P:

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> je suis heureux de voir toutes les bonnes réactions sur notre début de programme.


Ouais enfin y en à que 3 et encore c'est basé sur un screen  ::ninja:: 




> L'ancien


On dirait pas comme ça mais trouver le titre aura été l'étape la plus dure jusqu'à maintenant  ::siffle:: 




> "Oyez oyez, braves gens, la grande hystoire du sieur Karantoer et de ses teysts d'Eleamor"


Mouarf il a masqué sa faute, mais trop tard le mal est fait !





> Je me proposerais pas en tant que testeur si le jeu avait une chance de pas me plaire


Comme t'es le premier à t'être proposé je te créerais une créature à ton nom, t'es plutôt capitaliste ou communiste ?  :Cigare:  (si si c'est important)

----------


## bilbo10

Ni l'un ni l'autre, mon rêve c'est de devenir le maître du monde mouhahahaha

(tu vas créer un seigneur des ténèbres à mon nom du coup ?  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Objectif du jeu: Détruire le seigneur des ténèbres Bilbo10


...


Je sais pas, y à un truc qui sonne faux  ::siffle:: 


Tu préférerais pas seigneur de la buanderie ou valeureux meneur de kiwis guerrier des contrés brumeuses ?

----------


## bilbo10

ahah valeureux meneur de kiwis guerrier des contrées brumeuses, ça a l'air pas mal ^^

Sinon j'ai d'autres pseudo, je suis sur qu'on peut en trouver un qui passe xD

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Petit up nocturne du jour. (Keuwa ?)

J'ai posté dans le premier message la liste de ce que j'estime devoir faire avant la première alpha, histoire que vous tombiez pas sur un jeu qui vous donne envie de vous dire (pheu, j'y touche plus avant au moins la beta 25 tellement c'est pourri en l'état)

Bref, voici ce qui à été fait durant la peu de temps qui m'a été alloué (même les plus gros geek font des réveillons  ::P: )


-Gestion Client/Serveur + tchat -> *0%*
-Boulanger -> *0%*
-Chasseur  -> *50%*
-Mineur -> *0%*
-Tailleur de pierre -> *0%*
-Dessin des personnages -> *80%*
-Marchand qui vient régulièrement commercer avec le campement  -> *100%* 
-Combats de base -> *0%*
-Raids gobelins/orcs ... -> *0%*


Bon on dirait pas comme ça mais j'ai bien avancé hein ?
Vers mercredi je pense que j'aurais tout bouclé, allez on y crois !

...

Comment ça non ?

----------


## bilbo10

C'est déjà mieux que rien  :^_^:

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Oh un copain nocturne !

Bim ! je viens de finir les personnages et j'ai bien entamé les raids, c'est efficace le boulot nocturne  :^_^: 

Demain je m'attaque aux combats (sans jeux de mots), mais faut pas s'attendre à un truc faramineux pour le moment, juste quelque chose du genre "je suis à coté de l'ennemi, je lui donne un petit coup d'estoc et vala"  ::P: h34r:


Si je continue à ce rythme ça se tente pour mardi yeah !  ::trollface::  (petite victoire personnelle pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne tient jamais ses délais)

Sinon Bilbo10, ça te dis d'être un personnage de cette race ?: 
(Pour le pseudo faudra qu'on voit ensemble histoire qu'il y ai une certaine cohérence avec le reste)



Un fier "Komorarien" (Nom provisoire, ou peut être pas), créature faite de pierre et de magma, qui est attirée principalement par l'or que détiennent les villageois.
Cet or est ensuite destiné à être jeté comme offrande dans le magma du volcan ou vivent ces créatures. Volcan qui, selon leurs croyances, renferme le terrible Titan (nom à trouver) qui est à l'origine de la création des montagnes et des continents.

Ces créatures ignorent généralement les Humains et autres créatures, qu'elles jugent à raison inoffensives pour elles, cependant elles n'hésiterons pas à tuer et brûler les éventuels récalcitrants qui refuseraient de leur remettre l'or qu'ils possèdent.

Un mage contrôlant les éléments d'eau ou de glace sera nécessaire pour s'en défaire.

Lors des raids qu'ils effectuent, ils sont accompagnés de jeunes Komorariens:


Leur peau n'étant pas encore formée, elle reste très friable, ce qui les rends plus vulnérables aux armes humaines, cependant attention aux éclaboussures de magma !





Ouais bon faudra travailler un peu l'historique et tout, mais l'idée est là, le principe sera de faire une bonne grosse encyclopédie in-game (genre civilopédia) avec l'histoire d'éléamor, les titans, les dieux ou je-ne-sais-quoi, chaque race détaillée autant dans leurs caractéristiques physique que dans leur histoire, bref de la lecture quoi.
Un bon background en quelques sortes.

Mais le tout bien mieux écrit que le brouillon que j'ai fais au dessus, qui est bourré de fautes d'orthographes et est d'un style plus que douteux  ::P:

----------


## bilbo10

C'est cool, ca avance bien ^^

Sinon pour le personnage de cette race, ca me va (quoi que je me vois bien titan aussi xD)
Faudrait qu'on en discute ailleurs qu'ici c'pas forcément pratique (mes explications de mes différents pseudos sont un peu privées ^^' )

Sinon c'pas trop mal écrit je trouve, y aura pas beaucoup d'amélioration à faire pour l'encyclopédie IG ^^

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Faut aussi que j'ajoute un questionnaire de deux ou trois cases à cocher in-game, histoire de récolter l'avis des deux ou trois pèlerins qui testerons le jeu  ::P: 

Et aussi tant que j'y pense, les tiles sont faites maison SAUF les tiles de personnages qui sont issues de ce tileset opensource: http://opengameart.org/content/dawnl...ke-tileset-v18
Pour celles et ceux qui cherchent à faire un petit jeu 2D ambiance médiévale je le conseille il est très bien fait et surtout extrêmement complet !

Rien que pour les tiles de personnages il y en a plusieurs centaines, ce qui constitue une bonne base, après il est très simple pour nous, développeurs, d'ajouter un peu de variétés à ces dernières à coup de paint  ::): 


La seule contrainte à l'utilisation de ce tileset c'est le fait de devoir inclure Platino dans notre jeu, c'est une créature créée par le créateur du tileset, pour ma part je le verrais bien en Titan mineur créateur des matériaux précieux  ::P: 

C'est lui Platino, on dirait un peu un pokémon ->




Edit: Ha et aussi un petit screen pour montrer l'avancement:

----------


## Rezate

A priori, demain le jeu devrait bien avancé puisque l'on va s'y mettre tous les deux toute la journée.
Objectif pour demain :

-Gestion Client/Serveur + tchat 
-Combats de base

Si tout se passe bien, on sera donc bien dans les temps avec peut-être quelques ajouts supplémentaire.

----------


## Karantoer

On va pouvoir voir à quoi ressemble le jeu d'ici 3 jours cool  ::):

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Ouaip, j'suis pas très confiant par rapport à la qualité de ma connexion pour le serveur en revanche, enfin on verra tout ça, c'est à ça que ça sert aussi les tests  ::P:

----------


## bilbo10

Alors, la journée a été profitable au projet ? ^^

----------


## Nattefrost

Bravo, ca a déjà de la gueule.
Au point de vue technique, quelles technos sont utilisées (langages, frameworks)?
Version linux possible ?

En tous cas continuez, je suis impatient de voir à quoi ça aboutira  ::):

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> Alors, la journée a été profitable au projet ? ^^


 ::siffle:: 

Disons qu'aujourd'hui on progresse bien, mais hier c'est une autre histoire (europa unversalis m'a fait de l’œil, j'ai pas pu résister  ::(: )

C'est toujours "prévu" pour demain l'alpha sinon, on y croit à fond là (gestion serveur client presque finie, et dans le pire des cas si c'est pas fini ce sera en solo pour la première alpha, mais ça serait dommage)

Je mettrais un screen tout à l'heure pour montrer le dégradé de la génération de plusieurs biomes, ce que je code en ce moment même  ::): 
Mon copilote est en train de son coté de générer la ville principale avec laquelle le joueur devra commercer au début, enfin on verra plus tard pour ça.





> Bravo, ca a déjà de la gueule.
> Au point de vue technique, quelles technos sont utilisées (langages, frameworks)?
> Version linux possible ?
> 
> En tous cas continuez, je suis impatient de voir à quoi ça aboutira


Merci  ::): 
Au niveau technique, on à hésité entre java et C, mais on s'est tourné sur ce dernier, c'est un peu plus compliqué pour les fuites de mémoire mais c'est quand même vachement plus performant au final, un mal pour un bien.
Sinon comme à peu près tout le monde en ce moment, on utilise la sfml c'est à la mode. (Pour tout, gestion graphique, audio, réseau)

Pour linux j'ai testé lorsqu'il n'y avait vraiment pas grand chose de codé, ça fonctionnais, maintenant depuis on à du utiliser quelques fonctions de windows qu'il faudra modifier pour utiliser son linux.
Bref, on programmera pour linux en temps voulu (s'il y à de la "demande"), mais pour l'instant on à pas trop le temps de s'en occuper, la porte reste ouvert voilà tout.

En tout cas merci, et puis si tu veux voir à quoi ça aboutira n'hésite pas à passer demain pour tester l'alpha avec nous  ::trollface::

----------


## bilbo10

> Disons qu'aujourd'hui on progresse bien, mais hier c'est une autre histoire (europa unversalis m'a fait de l’œil, j'ai pas pu résister )


Ahah je connais bien ça ^^

Sinon pour l'alpha, j'espère que vous ferez une séance de rattrapage jeudi ou vendredi, il se peut que je ne puisse pas être là pour tester demain  ::sad::

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Bah on sera déjà à la 2nd alpha jeudi ou vendredi  :B):  (plus probablement vendredi a cause du nouvel an m'enfin)

Enfin on verra d'ici là je laisserais sans doutes tourner le serveur de toutes manière  ::): 





Petit monde généré de 3 biomes par 5, on y voit l'orée d'une foret, j'ai pas généré les biomes d'après mais en gros faut imaginer une grande foret qui s'étend sur la droite, tandis qu'on arrive sur des plaines à gauche, bref, c'est juste un screen pour voir un peu le dégradé de biomes  ::):  (on passe pas d'un biome à l'autre violemment comme dans minecraft à ses débuts par exemple)

Maintenant faut gérer les performances, parce que sur le screen on peut voir le nombre de FPS et c'est pas fameux fameux  ::P:

----------


## bilbo10

Ne m'en tenez pas rigueur si je commence qu'à la seconde alpha du coup :calim:

Sinon, c'est plutôt beau o/

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Je pensais pas que le réveillon allait me tuer comme ça, j'étais en mode gueule de bois toute la journée hier ( :B): ) donc du coup j'ai même pas avancé un chouilla, et l'autre branleur non plus.

Du coup aujourd'hui on bosse, j'ai preeesque fini ma partie ça m’énerve je bloque sur un truc tout bête !

Pour reprendre la liste de a dernière fois:

-Gestion Client/Serveur + tchat -> 90%
-Boulanger -> 0%
-Chasseur -> 50%
-Mineur -> 0%
-Tailleur de pierre -> 0%
-Dessin des personnages -> 100%
-Marchand qui vient régulièrement commercer avec le campement -> 100% 
-Combats de base -> 0%
-Raids gobelins/orcs ... -> 100%
-Affichage de plusieurs biomes -> 100%
-Création ville principale -> ? (c'est pas moi qui m'en occupe  ::siffle:: )

Sachant que les 4 métiers de la liste yen a pour 2h à tout casser.


Par contre faudra un processeur potable pour tester la première version, j'ai optimisé mais il reste pas mal de trucs à faire (je vois quoi, mais c'est compliqué donc je repousse  ::P: )

En gros à titre d'exemple, je programme sur un i5 4200M (Processeur portable moyen de gamme), et je suis a 20 FPS (avec 9 "chunks" de 50x50x5 tiles d'affichées. (ce qui est beaucoup in-game)
Je pense pouvoir doubler ce nombre assez facilement, mais par contre après ce sera la course au moindre FPS disponible dans le code  ::P:

----------


## bilbo10

Je suis libre perso, j'attends la sortie de l'alpha avec impatience ^^

----------


## Saeko

Alors je suis tombé sur ce topic en voyant la signature de chaton brutal "mais ça ressemble à wakfu ce truc" Après avoir lu le pavay du premier post ainsi que tous les commentaires de sa création à aujourd'hui je dois dire que...  :Bave: 
J'aimerais donc me proposer en tant qu'alpha testeur. Je n'ai pas vraiment d'historique de "testeur" mais je pense être tout à fait capable de donner mon avis et de remonter d'éventuel bug. 

J'ai pas mal joué à dwarf fortress, je suis actuellement le développement de Stonehearth (pas hearthstone) et j'ai eu 2 grosses années de 4x. 

Prenez moi !!! 




Je n'ai pas vu de messages de Gobbopathe, comment est-ce possible ?  ::o:

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> mais ça ressemble à wakfu ce truc


On voit pas trop sur les screens, mais c’est beaucoup, beaucoup, BEAUCOUP plus laid que wakfu.  ::siffle:: 
Plus tard, si on avance bien, on envisagera de passer à des tiles "pro" (peut être pas d'un niveau de celles d'ankama évidemment, mais quelque chose dans ce style me plairait beaucoup personnellement (je dis "je", car on en a pas encore parlé avec ma guimauve de camarade)




> Stonehearth


 J'ai suivi pendant un moment après le kickstarter, j'ai un peu arrêté de suivre pour le moment mais ça avait l'air prometteur, maintenant le soucis c'est que c'est un tout petit peu long à se mettre en place (encore en alpha après deux ans de dev', enfin après je dis ça alors que moi-même j'ai encore sorti aucune alpha  ::P: )




> Prenez moi !!!


Vu qu'on est un petit jeu indépendant sans grandes ambitions c’est plutôt à nous de dire ça normalement  ::P: 



Bon on devait sortir l'alpha y à 3 jours, mais il manque deux ou trois bricoles (juste une ville entière de rien du tout par exemple  ::ninja:: ), et comme lundi c'est la reprise des cours, ben j'aimerais sortir une première version demain ...


Bref, en gros je pense que demain on sortira une pre-alpha, amputée du online parce que sinon on y arrivera jamais, et on sortira l'alpha avec le online dans le courant de la semaine.


On aura quand même quelques ajouts d'ici demain qui n'étais pas prévus normalement, comme les murs en pierre par exemple, enfin je ferais la liste demain en publiant l'alpha (surement le soir)

Voili voilou, après faut pas s'attendre à grand chose je le répète, à ceux qui auront le courage de tester vous en aurez fais le tour en 5 minutes pas plus, juste le temps de construire les 4 bâtiments disponibles et de voir la production de ressources, mais faut bien commencer par quelque chose  ::):

----------


## Saeko

> On voit pas trop sur les screens, mais c’est beaucoup, beaucoup, BEAUCOUP plus laid que wakfu.


C'est surtout à cause de la taille de l'image dans ta signature.  :;):  Une fois que j'ai vu le topic j'ai rapidement vu que ça n"avait pas grand chose à voir.  ::P: 




> J'ai suivi pendant un moment après le kickstarter, j'ai un peu arrêté de suivre pour le moment mais ça avait l'air prometteur, maintenant le soucis c'est que c'est un tout petit peu long à se mettre en place (encore en alpha après deux ans de dev', enfin après je dis ça alors que moi-même j'ai encore sorti aucune alpha )


Tout simplement d'accord avec toi, mais on espère quand même, car le jeu est vraiment très classe et ses possibilités n'auront pas de limite. 





> Vu qu'on est un petit jeu indépendant sans grandes ambitions c’est plutôt à nous de dire ça normalement


Je n'accepterais pas un salaire inférieur à 1500€ net par mois ainsi que la prise en charge de frais annexe pour mes future testes (Pizza, soda & co).  ::trollface::  





> Bon on devait sortir l'alpha y à 3 jours, mais il manque deux ou trois bricoles (juste une ville entière de rien du tout par exemple ), et comme lundi c'est la reprise des cours, ben j'aimerais sortir une première version demain ...
> 
> 
> Bref, en gros je pense que demain on sortira une pre-alpha, amputée du online parce que sinon on y arrivera jamais, et on sortira l'alpha avec le online dans le courant de la semaine.
> 
> 
> On aura quand même quelques ajouts d'ici demain qui n'étais pas prévus normalement, comme les murs en pierre par exemple, enfin je ferais la liste demain en publiant l'alpha (surement le soir)
> 
> Voili voilou, après faut pas s'attendre à grand chose je le répète, à ceux qui auront le courage de tester vous en aurez fais le tour en 5 minutes pas plus, juste le temps de construire les 4 bâtiments disponibles et de voir la production de ressources, mais faut bien commencer par quelque chose


Il me tarde !  :Bave:

----------


## Saeko

Ça commence mal.  ::trollface::

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Mheuu non voyons  ::P: 

Alors pour résumer les événements de cette semaine: j'attend des nouvelles de mon collègue depuis lundi, il a peut être un soucis j'en sais rien, mais du coup de mon coté ça avance pas le schmilblick  ::): 
De mon coté j'ai corrigé plein de bugs, rajouté plein de nouveaux, etc ... 


Et aujourd'hui, (avec 9 jours de retard  ::siffle:: ) je vous présente la version Pre-Alpha 1 !

Alors, Pre-Alpha et non Alpha pour rester dans les "standards" du milieu, c'est-à-dire qu'on est encore en train de chercher les fonctionnalités and co', bref on peut même pas encore appeler ça une alpha  ::(: 


Bon, ce que j'y ai inclut (il n'y à pas tout, loin de là):

- Offline (ben ouais j'attend la ville mouha  ::cry:: )
- 1 Chunk de 50x50x2
- 10 petits clones ... personnages je voulais dire
- Constructions de bâtiments
- Champs

En gros c'est simplement pour montrer la construction des bâtiments, je la trouve sympa, essayez de ocnstruire une maison vous verrez  ::): 

Ensuite vous pouvez faire un champs de mais (faites le petit, genre 2x2 max sinon vous produirez trop lentement)

Ensuite une maison de meunier, et hop!, à partir du blé récolté par le fermier puis stocké dans l’entrepôt, puis récupéré par la meunier pour le moudre ça fait de la farine. (Bon on le voit pas car j'ai pas encore mis l'icone, mais la variable correspondant à la farine dans le code s'incrémente bien hein  ::P: )

Idem pour le bois, faut juste faire une cabane de bucheron puis définir une zone de découpe.

Bref pas grand chose à faire, c'est juste des éléments simples qui vous lasseront au bout d'une minute maximum.

Pour la deuxième version j'aurais enfin fini les combats (j'y suis depuis longtemps maintenant et ça commence à prendre forme), histoire d'ajouter une minute supplémentaire  ::P: 

Je prédis dimanche soir, et ce coup-ci je m'y tiendrais ! (si si c'est vrai en plus)

C'est malheureusement encore bourré de plein de défauts bug (genre l'infobulle qui dit qu'on est pas près d'une route, les personnages qui peuvent traverser les murs etc ...), j'en corrige au fur et à mesure il y en aura moins dimanche j'espère  ::): 

Voici le lien de téléchargement (en bas de l'article), si je passe par le blog c'est juste pour avoir de stats sur le nombre de téléchargement  ::): 

LIEN: http://www.eleamor.com/pre-alpha-1/


Il est fort possible qu'il manque encore une dll, si c'est le cas désolé je l'ajouterais au plus vite  ::):

----------


## Salvor Hardin

Je viens de tester ton jeu, par contre le lien que tu as donné pour ton blog lag pas mal.

Y à pa grand chose à tester je veux un combat moi !
Non plus sérieusement vous avez fait un bon boulot, le seul jeu que je connais dans cette gamme de jeu c'est Town, et crois moi qu'au début c'était bien plus nul que ce que vous faites  ::): 

La création de bâtiments est top !
J'aime bien voir les petits gars bouger dans tous les sens ^^

Par contre pour le champs je dois faire case par case c'est normal ?
C'est plat sinon  ::ninja::  (le terrain)


C'est prometteur, je met en favori, et j'attend les combats hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Nattefrost

Juste pour indication : a priori, ne fonctionne pas sous linux avec wine.
Je vais donc faire chauffer ma virtualbox  ::P:

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> Juste pour indication : a priori, ne fonctionne pas sous linux avec wine.
> Je vais donc faire chauffer ma virtualbox


Rofl je sais même pas s'il y a un truc particulier à faire pour que ça fonctionne sur wine il faudrait que je me renseigne sur le sujet




> ton blog lag pas mal


Ouaip je sais pas pourquoi, je suis chez one et apparemment c'est pas terrible ...





> je veux un combat moi !


Moi aussi  ::P: 
J'espère finir dimanche soir comme dit avant





> La création de bâtiments est top !


Merci  ::): , ça fait un peu dans le style de prison architect




> Par contre pour le champs je dois faire case par case c'est normal ?


Utilise les flèches directionnelles pour agrandir la zone, comment ça ce n'est pas ergonomique ?  ::P:

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Alors, on est dimanche soir et . . . je n'ai pas encore fini ce que j'avais prévu :/

Check-list pour la sortie de la Pre-Alpha 2:

Ajout de fonctionnalité(s):

Combats de base (J'y suis presque, il reste quelques bricoles, 3 ou 4h de boulot à vue de nez) -> 95%
Interface de combats (infobulles etc) -> 90%
Diversification des tiles de personnages (plus de clones youhou \o/) -> 100%
Vue de dos + vue de coté -> 50%
Correction de bug(s):

Pathfinding qui permettait le passage à travers certains murs.
Amélioration légère des performances (dessin des personnages)


Pour montrer l'avancement, voici un screen d'un test de combat (5 soldats contre 2 soldats ennemis):

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Moi ça me fait carrément penser à gnomaria !  ::): 

En tout cas je vais désormais suivre le topic  :;):

----------


## bilbo10

Yop
J'ai pas encore testé le jeu, mais je vais m'y mettre bientôt ^^
En tout cas, même si ça avance doucement, ca devient déjà plus cool o/

----------


## Saeko

De retour après mettre détruit les épaules à détapisser la nouvelle baraque des parents, je vais enfin pouvoir me détendre et tester cette petite alpha !  :Bave:

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> De retour après mettre détruit les épaules à détapisser la nouvelle baraque des parents, je vais enfin pouvoir me détendre et tester cette petite alpha !


T'as été payé au moins ?  ::ninja:: 

Ben ce soir ou demain je poste la pre-alpha 2 avec ces foutus combats, ils sont finis en fait mais la j'ajoute deux trois bricoles genre des mages blancs qui soignent etc  ::):  (et les animations surtout, c’est le plus long)

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Pre-Alpha_2 -> Combats ajoutés !
Téléchargement: http://www.eleamor.com/


Ajouts:
Fonctionnalités:

CombatsGestion PV + mana + caractéristiques personnagesPersonnages:
SoldatMage NoirMage BlancSorts:
Attaque simpleSoin mineurFeu mineur

*Aucune IA de combat pour cette version*, elle arrive à la prochaine version, (qui arrivera plus rapidement que celle-ci)

Afin de tester les combats, il faudra "jouer" les deux camps  ::P: 
Bref, aucun combat à proprement parler donc, mais pas mal de choses à tester quand même, dont de *arheum* jolies animations ! 


Afin de tester, cliquez simplement sur le bouton Debug_combat.

Les autres fonctionnalités sont désactivées, en gros cette version n'est pas que pour montrer les combats.


On avance, on avance, c'était un gros morceau les combats, maintenant il reste deux ou trois bricoles à faire, puis "scripter" les combats, qu'ils se lancent quand on rencontre un ennemi quoi  ::): 

Et la ça commencera tout doucement à ressembler à un vrai jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Nattefrost

Impatient de tester ça ce soir  ::):

----------


## Chaton Brutal

> Impatient de tester ça ce soir


Impatient d'avoir des retours ce soir  ::P: 

Je fais suite au retour d'un testeur: ne changez pas la résolution d'écran du jeu pour l'instant, elle est en 1600x900 et doit y rester, sinon les boutons seront placés n'importe où.
Le problème sera corrigé demain je vais m'y mettre dessus dès ce soir, c'est simplement un problème de coordonnées relatives.

Si vous avez un écran de résolution inférieure à 1600x900 il n'y à rien à faire pour le moment malheureusement  ::(: 
Cependant si votre résolution est au dessus, il n'y aura aucun problèmes  ::):

----------


## B3LR10S3

Je viens d'essayer la version 2 (donc si j'ai bien compris pas de construction) et ....
Ben c'est plutot bien fichu !
Ça manque de tutorial mais le système est franchement prometteur

Par contre quand un personnage est en dessous de 0 PV il ne se passe rien c'est normal ?


Si tu souhaite avoir un peu plus de retours tu devrais envisager d'aller dans la section jeux vidéo et non coin du développeur non ?
Car maintenant que tu as sorti une version c'est un jeu a part entiere (suffit de voir même project zomboid avait son topic alors qu'a ses tout débuts c'était loin d'être un jeu)

----------


## bilbo10

Tout dépend de la qualité du retour cherchée ^^
Plus sérieusement, à mon avis, il est plus intéressant de demander des retours chez les devs vu que ces derniers sont théoriquement plus aptes à dénicher des bugs et autres pbs (mais ça n'engage que moi ^^)

----------


## Rezate

> Ça manque de tutorial mais le système est franchement prometteur


J'ai commencé un tutoriel sous forme de quête quand le joueur lance le jeu en nouvelle partie y-a plus d'un mois. J'ai pas reprit mais je pense que dès que toutes les options de bases seront opérationnels, je recommencerais entièrement. :B): 




> Par contre quand un personnage est en dessous de 0 PV il ne se passe rien c'est normal ?


Oui, Chaton Brutal venait juste de terminer la base du combat, mouvement, ciblage, affichage des informations, effets, plusieurs personnages en combat... Et comme il voulait vous montrer le travail le soir même, il n'a pas attendu que tous soit fait.  :^_^: 
Mais bon à priori je rajouterai les sons des actions dès que ca partie combat est terminé et pour les morts ils se changeront surement en tombe. :;): 
(Après on fera peut être autre chose que la tombe)




> Si tu souhaite avoir un peu plus de retours tu devrais envisager d'aller dans la section jeux vidéo et non coin du développeur non ?
> Car maintenant que tu as sorti une version c'est un jeu a part entiere (suffit de voir même project zomboid avait son topic alors qu'a ses tout débuts c'était loin d'être un jeu)


Dès que l'on s'approchera de la première version alpha, on fera une campagne de pub sur de nombreux forums, c'est prévu. Maintenant ça ne devrais plus tarder. ::wub::

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Normalement nous aurons terminé la version Pre-Alpha 3 demain.
Je pense que pour la suite (court terme), nous publierons une version tous les dimanches, simplement parce que de mon coté je ne peux bosser intensément que le week end, et un peu en début de semaine.

Pour demain, il faut qu'on se "concerte" (moui s't'un bien grand mot  ::P: ) avec Rezate, mais je vois les choses comme ceci:

- Correction des quelques bugs signalés
- Ajout sons
- Scénario sous forme d'un tutoriel (En gros construction du village puis défense contre un raid ennemi)  :B): 
- IA simple pour le combat
- Ajout de quelques sorts
- Mort des personnages lors des combats

Et si nous avons le temps:
- Animaux
- Chasseur + Boulanger
- Equipements des personnages


Bref, l'idée générale c'est que maintenant que le "coeur" du jeu (construction + combats) est fait, on transforme le tout en véritable jeu, ou dû moins début de jeu, ou le joueur commencera à développer son village et à se défendre contre des ennemis.

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Hello, je viens pour les mises-à-jours  ::P: 

Alors, en gros par rapport à la liste qui a été faite la dernière fois:

- Correction des quelques bugs signalés -> *0%*
- Ajout sons -> *50%*
- Scénario sous forme d'un tutoriel (construction du village puis défense contre un raid ennemi) -> *90%*
- IA simple pour le combat -> *50%* (sera fini ce soir)
- Ajout de quelques sorts -> *0%* (Faut qu'on voit ce qu'on rajoute)
- Mort des personnages lors des combats -> *0%*

Et si nous avons le temps:
- Animaux
- Chasseur + Boulanger
- Equipements des personnages -> *50%?* (C'est pas moi qui m'en occupe donc je ne peux pas trop quantifier  ::P: )



Il commence à y avoir du contenu, et les combats corrigés rendent plutôt bien (j'ai fais tester à ma copine c'est elle qui le dit na!  ::P: )
Bref, on a bien avancé faut voir quand on aura quelque chose de présentable, je ne m'avance plus sur une date car je les tiens jamais.


Ha oui, et pour la prochaine maj je vais aussi rajouter un mini questionnaire a la fin (2 ou 3 cases à cocher), histoire d'avoir un chouilla plus de retours, (parce qu'on à eu quasi 100 téléchargements mine de rien, et juste 5 ou 6 retours  ::sad:: )

Et éventuellement un launcher, faut voir si ça peut se faire simplement ou non, voili voilou, faut que j'en parle avec mon collègue mais le gars se lève à 20h pour se coucher à midi  ::siffle:: 





> Si tu souhaite avoir un peu plus de retours tu devrais envisager d'aller dans la section jeux vidéo et non coin du développeur non ?
> Car maintenant que tu as sorti une version c'est un jeu a part entiere (suffit de voir même project zomboid avait son topic alors qu'a ses tout débuts c'était loin d'être un jeu)


Yes faut voir, après on a aussi pas envie de faire les gros lourdingues qui postent leur jeu un peu partout (à vrai dire on a posté que ici pour le moment  ::rolleyes:: )
Mais d'un autre coté faut pas se leurrer, c'est pas sur le coin du développeur qu'on va "toucher" le plus de monde non plus, bref je sais pas  ::P: 


Edit: IA de combat terminé, c'est quand même 10x plus fun de voir ses péon se faire poursuivre  ::):

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Petite vidéo d'un combat IA versus IA de la pré-Alpha 3

(lien si la vidéo ne fonctionne pas : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBuWjS5JTew)

Pas mal de choses à améliorer, notamment par rapport au comportement, mais la base est là  ::): 
Je pense que ce sera le combat de fin du tutoriel


Edit: Ignorez le son en revanche, ce sera corrigé pour la prochaine version  ::P:

----------


## B3LR10S3

> Tout dépend de la qualité du retour cherchée ^^
> Plus sérieusement, à mon avis, il est plus intéressant de demander des retours chez les devs vu que ces derniers sont théoriquement plus aptes à dénicher des bugs et autres pbs (mais ça n'engage que moi ^^)


En même temps il vaut mieux avoir quelques retours de joueurs inexperimentés que, heu, environ zéro de développeurs ?  ::siffle:: 
Regarde tes MP Chaton Brutal je t'ai envoyé deux ou trois liens de forum anglophones ou t'aurais un peu plus de retours, si tu as besoin d'une traduction d'ailleurs je peux toujours me rendre utile  ::P: 


Pour en revenir au jeu, ça à l'air plutôt fun les combats avec l'IA, enfin elle à l'air de savoir ce qu'elle fait, par contre t'as pas quelques soucis avec tes animations ?



PS: Hop!, abonné au sujet

----------


## bilbo10

> En même temps il vaut mieux avoir quelques retours de joueurs inexperimentés que, heu, environ zéro de développeurs ?


Tu sais ce qu'il se dit en privé toi ? :D

----------


## B3LR10S3

Ha !

Bande de petits cachotiers ^^

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Hello,

Je reviens avec quelques nouvelles en poche  ::P: 
Alors, depuis la semaine dernière je suis seul sur le projet.

J'en profite pour changer deux ou trois bricoles.


Je suis actuellement en train de coder la ville qu'il me manque pour le tutoriel, j'aurais bientôt fini  ::): 

J'en profite également pour retoucher les graphismes, et surtout augmenter la résolution des personnages.

Voici un aperçu d'où j'en suis actuellement:



C'est un test de muraille, je la trouve plutôt sympa  ::): 
Et les soldats à l'entrée sont ceux de la "nouvelle" résolution, un peu plus élevé que ceux du bas.
Ils sont également animés lors des déplacements.

Leur armement est dynamique également, c'est-à-dire que là ils sont équipés d'une lance car dans leur inventaire ils en ont une  ::): 

Voilà, j'avance, j'avance, tout doucement mais j'avance quand même  ::): 
(ma semaine dernière fût très chargée, et c'est rien comparé à celle qui arrive :/)

----------


## bilbo10

Cool, ça avance ^^

----------


## Chaton Brutal

Yep, j'ai pas trop bossé ces derniers temps car je cherchais un logement (dans les yvelines en plus, dur dur ...), mais j'ai quand même avancé un poil.

En gros:

- MAJ graphique des peons (manque juste les ombres)
- Ajout des toits pour les maisons
- Animation des déplacements (mais je crois que je l'avais déjà fais ça  ::(: )
- Quelques petites corrections de bug à droite et à gauche.
- Ajout des auberges (pour les voyageurs qui passent dans le village, dont le marchand qui passe régulièrement notamment)


Sur le screen, le grand bâtiment c'est une auberge, tandis que les petits sont des maisons.
Y a deux mecs plantés dans des murs mais c'est normal *sifflotte*

Ha oui, et quand je publierais la Pré-Alpha 3, je pense au passage faire un bidule Greenlight, non pas car j'ai pour ambition de le faire greenlighter (ça passera jamais un bidule comme ça  ::P: ), mais juste pour attirer un peu plus de retours, c'est toujours bon à prendre  ::): 

Y à des mecs ici qui connaissent des gens qui on tenté un greenlight ? (y en a un ici même mais j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus ça m'enneeeeerve-heu)

----------


## Gobbopathe

Tyler Durden avec Verlies en ce moment

----------

